# RIP dude.



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

he didn't even really have a name.. we just called him Mack. 

he was one of my favourite snakes. a Macklotts that enjoyed being out, and was really tame. 

i'm absolutely distraught. in pieces. 

he had the start of an RI.. he was at the vet within an hour of discovering it.. and had a course of baytril. 
he really picked up.. then suddenly, out of the blue, he got worse. really quickly. 

he's just died in my hands. 

i'm devastated. and Mason's in France.  and i can't stop crying. 

RIP dude, sorely missed already. 




























Sami


----------



## This is my Clone (Jul 8, 2007)

OMG! I'm gutted for you


----------



## Bonkers! (May 27, 2007)

So sorry to hear this Sami. RIP Dude!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

sorry for your unexpected loss.
all the best.
R.I.P Cute little snakey


----------



## belfast_tom (Oct 16, 2007)

ah, im so sorry to hear that, i know its not a good feeling but just remember its better of that he past, he isnt suffering no more and he died in the hands of someone who loved and cared for him
RIP


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Aww, thats such an awful thing to have happen, espeshially when your Oh is away and you need that extra love! 

Such a handsome boy too.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

thanks guys. 

sami


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Awww, so sorry to hear Sami, your not having a good run at the mo


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

no, i've been having a really bad time of it. 

goes to show... everything turns to poo when Mason's not here!  

things should look up now. i hope.  

sami


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

so soooooooooo sorry to hear about that. hope he is out of his pain now, just remember, you were the last person with him, comforting him through his last few moments, he will thank you for that.
hope you are ok
BIG hugs
lee

R.I.P little dude


----------



## aie_boa (Nov 7, 2007)

really sorry to hear mate, get well soon


----------

